# Favorite world composers



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I usually do polls about composers from different countries. How about, composers from all over the world. In this case I included "other" as I can only pick 14 names and I am sure some will disagree with these 14, classified as top composers of all times.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

I personally think the "greatest composer of all time, top 10 composers, who is better, Mozart or Beethoven?" threads are extremely overrated, overdone, beaten to death and milked way too much on this forum and I suspect every other classical music forum ever made, just saying, nothing against O.P.

Also there isn't a poll that I can see which I think you were implying there was one


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

They take a while to show up sometimes.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I dont know why poll did not show up. Will create new thread


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sometimes they never coming.


----------

